# Drawbore in Yellow Pine?



## Lsmith3023 (May 25, 2018)

I am trying something new. I'm building a farmhouse table for my Daughter-in-law. I have glued up the top and I am going to breadboard the ends. 
I would like to drawbore the Mortise joints but I have been seeing conflicting information on whether it would be a good idea or not. I know i'm working in softwood but will the drawbore add any strength to the joint or should I just rely on the M&T and glue? I am using a Tongue and groove the length of the end and cutting tenons beyond that


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Draw boring in pine is likely to split the breadboard. If you do it, make the offset very slight. Don't glue the whole length of the breadboard, just the center.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I've done plenty of drawbores in pine. They work fine. This one is in a leg but I've done them in breadboards too. The farmhouse table in my projects has drawbored breadboards.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am also in the middle of making a farm table for my daughter, using Port Orford Cedar, which is a very soft wood. I drawbored and wedged M&T the feet to the legs, end braces to the legs and the stretcher to the legs.










There were no issues with the drawboring.

I will also be drawboring the bread board ends for my top as well, and I do not expect any problems with those joints.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Draw boring is a timber frame technique that has applications in ww'ing, especially joinery where glue cannot be used.

For that reason, they are necessary in a breadboards. Simply pinning a bb end will risk loosening as shrinkage or movement occurs. Keeping the pins with 3/4" or so of the edge minimizes gaps from shrinkage.

You can certainly drawbore soft wood you just have to be very careful not to over do the offset (no more than 1/32').

If you're mortises are well fitted, drawboring has no advantage over gluing and pinning. Pinning a tenon adds trememdous strength.

While I'm thinking about it, be sure that yellow pine is dry and well acclimated!!


----------

